# Jewellery valuation



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been asked to provide a jewellery inventory and valuation for insurance purposes.

Anyone done this before and where did you go to have the jewellery valued?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I would have thought any of the jewellers in the gold and diamond park would be able to help you with this.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Wouldn't the insurance company have a list of jewelers they trust/use for the valuations ? I would ask them for such a list


----------

